# Constipation?



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my Jack is constipated. How can I help the little guy out? Hurts my watching him strain to shadoobie ! :-[


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I do not have any experience with this problem but you could give Jack some probiotic yoghurt. You know the one with live cultures ( I hope I said it right)  maybe that could help him. 
Also don't know what you're feeding him but if it's kibbles you could put warm water on it before you give it to him. 

I hope others will give you a proper solution! :-[


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Bake a sweet potato or steam some green beans and give him about a cup with every meal - his stools will loosen up in no time! 

We alternate supplementing sweet potato and green beans with Riley's food. Sometimes we mix them together. She absolutely loves it and her stools have always been perfect.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks. I'll get me some sweet potatoes! (question, do I give him the skin of the potato too?)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

You can, but Riley doesn't really like it. It's very easy to peel and the skin practically falls off once it's been baked.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I got a newsletter recently from the store I buy Oquirrh's food. It said that canned pumpkin will help with loose stools AND constipation. I'm guessing it's similar to the sweet potato.


----------

